# Popup Fenster für fertige JSP Seit?



## Ernesto22 (28. Apr 2007)

Hallo

habe eine fertige JSP seite die klappt. 
Es soll zusätzlich ein Art PopUp Fenster in die Seite eingebaut werden, wenn man auf "Absenden" klickt, so das ein "PopUp" Fenster sich öffnet.

Wollte daher fragen ob so ein PopUP Fenster angebracht ist oder ob es da andere möglichkeiten gibt. 
Es soll aufjedenfall ein Art Hinweis erscheinen wenn man "Absenden" klickt, z.b "Es tut uns leid, aber sie sind nicht berechtig sich anzumelden.....". 
Oder kann man auch so ein kleines "Windows-Fenster" einbauen? Damit meine ich diese kleinen Fenster (wie Fehlermedlungen) bei Windows. 

Kann mir einer einen Rat geben?

vielen dank

mfg


----------



## WeirdAl (28. Apr 2007)

Hi,
du kannst das mit Javascript machen (Stichwort Alertbox) oder du leitest den Nutzer nach dem Absenden auf eine neue Seite der den gewünschten Text enthält.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Ernesto22 (29. Apr 2007)

cool, danke

werde mal gucken ob es das richtige ist, wenn ich es ausprobiert habe


----------



## SnooP (29. Apr 2007)

du musst auf jeden Fall serverseitig auch absichern - die alertbox per javascript wird ja client-seitig gestartet - die Berechtigungsabfrage ob ein user was darf oder nicht, muss aber schon serverseitig geklärt werden, nur der weiß darüber bescheid... - er kann die info natürlich wieder zurück an den client geben und daraufhin kann man dann auch die alertbox starten... aber nunja... - schwierig halt, wenn der client javascript ausgeschaltet hat.

Sinniger fänd ich, wenn du die sicherheits-abfrage serverseitig machen würdest und dann die jsp erneut aufgerufen werden würde i Fehlerfall und zusätzlich wird dann ein entsprechender Fehlertext in der Nähe des Submit-Buttons oder wo auch immer in rot oder so eingeblendet... das ist relativ einfach zu realisieren.

Mit Ajax kann man das natürlich auch wiederum mit javascript lösen ohne auf das serverseitige sicherheits-feature verzichten zu müssen.


----------

